# Solved: Server Backup Alternatives



## ZacSixChip (Sep 22, 2010)

Any reason not to use JungleDisk and Amazon's S3 service to backup a MS SBS 2003 server with an Exchange data store of just under 7GB and client files of about 44GB's that don't change often - as opposed to the more traditional way of using 160GB/320GB tapes and a tape backup drive? I'm just thinking out loud here but I suppose every night JungleDisk would want to backup the entire Exchange folder because not a day will go by that it won't change and need to be backed up causing the transfer in fees to Amazon S3 to actually grow pretty large, right? CarbonitePro would be 50GB-99GB for $50 a month, no transfer fee's but then all 7GB's of Exchange data would need to be able to upload over night and as that grew, that might become more difficult. Then, there's the question of JungleDisk and/or Carbonite being able to automatically backup the Exchange folder while Exchange is running... Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

A cloud backup of exchange it just not feasible, at least not at 7GB. I would use disk imaging software like Acronis or you could just use plain old ntbackup to backup the stores.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I doubt the exchange backups would work ayway since you would have to take the databases offline to back them up entirely. There are appliances that will do the job and also backup offsite as an added service/fee. Barracuda, Sonicwall CDP, etc. A lot of these appliances can also replicate to a second device at an offsite location as part of your DR plan. THe up front cost is pretty high, but the replication option could pay for itself compared to paying out minthly backup fees.


----------



## ZacSixChip (Sep 22, 2010)

I guess a local tape or hard drive that can be stored off-site is the way to go.


----------



## bobroosth (May 17, 2000)

My favorite comes from these folk.

http://www.backup-for-workgroups.com/


----------



## ZacSixChip (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

